# Windows 7 Huawei U8180 Drivers



## avlis3110 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello,
I have an Android smatphone Huawei U8180 and I need windows 7 drivers please.
Thank you very much.
Avlis3110:uhoh:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There is no Windows software or drivers listed at all on the Huawei support website for the U8180. Furthermore, on the _Microsoft Windows 7 Compatibility Centre_ website (hardware), the Huawei U8180 is not listed at all.

It's very likely therefore that it's not compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## Humdy Abdelkade (Apr 24, 2012)

How can I send a shutdown signal to my car using this phone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should check the manual or faq's HUAWEI U8180 (Stockholm) - Huawei Device Co., Ltd..


----------



## Humdy Abdelkade (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks but they do not include what I need.


----------

